# Thermaltake Level 10 GT



## Darksaber (Oct 19, 2011)

Thermaltake's initial release of the Level 10 was co-designed with luxury car manufacturer BMW. The second iteration is a boiled down and condensed version that maximizes all the enthusiast wants while reducing the price considerably. The Level 10 GT just might be the best gaming case on the market.

*Show full review*


----------



## erixx (Nov 2, 2011)

I wil save this one to read tomorrow, but CHEERS BOYS, this review looks like great fun and very usefull! Thanksx1000.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 2, 2011)

white is better


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice review makes me want the level 10 GT to replace my HAF-X even more X_X


----------



## dimensi (Nov 3, 2011)

I still dont get it why thermaltake make USB3 port using that cable going all the way to the back of the case ... instead of using the port in the motherboard. BTW great review ... thanks


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 3, 2011)

dimensi said:


> I still dont get it why thermaltake make USB3 port using that cable going all the way to the back of the case ... instead of using the port in the motherboard. BTW great review ... thanks



Quite a lot of the early motherboards didn't have USB3 headers "inside", hence the need to do some fancy cabling.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 3, 2011)

dimensi said:


> I still dont get it why thermaltake make USB3 port using that cable going all the way to the back of the case ... instead of using the port in the motherboard. BTW great review ... thanks



All that is really needed is a converter from the onboard connector to a USB plug. I think these exist already, and it might be the time to give Thermaltake a call and to just tell them to include one. That way you can connect it in both forms.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 3, 2011)

dimensi said:


> I still dont get it why thermaltake make USB3 port using that cable going all the way to the back of the case ... instead of using the port in the motherboard. BTW great review ... thanks



the white version uses a motherboard header like you were saying,dont know why the black version doesnt


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 3, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> the white version uses a motherboard header like you were saying,dont know why the black version doesnt



Because the black version is "older" than the white version. This black one was announced around January and was released in February. The white version first appeared in June and was launched in July.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 3, 2011)

Darksaber how does weight go against it ?.. Maybe if they built it out of Aluminum but with all those edges i am sure the price would go up.

I still dislike the case although over time it's getting easier on the eyes.


Nice review anyways.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 3, 2011)

forgot to mention the top fan filter comes off so you can mount 2 x 120 rad


----------



## scooper22 (Nov 3, 2011)

this is so butt ugly...

also users have complained about a bad build quality and plastic's all over (http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Thermaltake/Level_10_GT/812660/)


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 3, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> the white version uses a motherboard header like you were saying,dont know why the black version doesnt



Wow, did not know that. Thanks 



AsRock said:


> Darksaber how does weight go against it ?.. Maybe if they built it out of Aluminum but with all those edges i am sure the price would go up.
> 
> I still dislike the case although over time it's getting easier on the eyes.
> 
> ...



It's nearly 30lbs for just the case. Add another few pounds for psu and other items and it quickly becomes quite heavy.



scooper22 said:


> this is so butt ugly...
> 
> also users have complained about a bad build quality and plastic's all over (http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Thermaltake/Level_10_GT/812660/)



I don't think it's quite butt ugly, there are plenty of gross cases out there. May want to look up the beige decade that haunts computer case's memories. 
I don't have a complaint on the build quality, actually I find it really well built. The design is solid and the production is impressive. The plastic front doesn't diminish the the quality at all.
edit, and your link is to a sales site where the reviews are from anyone who can type. I dont take those types of 'reviews' seriously enough to influence my purchasing. User reviews are usually negatively biased because a pissed off person gripes more than a pleased person commends.


----------



## scooper22 (Nov 3, 2011)

yep, I agree.
The case seems so have achieved quite good temperatures under load testing, though.
I'd still prefer a FT02 anytime


----------



## AsRock (Nov 3, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Wow, did not know that. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hence why i don't carry any of my computers around town.  So what if it's frigging heavy..


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 3, 2011)

I have moved my HAF-X a time or two and it is going on 50-60 pounds with a starting weight of about 32 so no I would not want to move a Level 10 GT even if it weights slightly less lol


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the great review!

Hard to believe that thing only weighs 28 lbs.


----------



## springs113 (Nov 5, 2011)

This case is great but it weighs a lot, sort of remind me of my SPEDO advance case my brother cringes when I ask him to help me picked it up to bring it down the stairs to clean it.  The Chaser MK-1 has everything the Level 10 gt has so to speak and can be had for a whole lot less...the fan controller with led, the hot swap drives the room and is lightweight, it can also mount a 240 rad and don't forget the drive docking station up top.  
Staying on this case though, the list price may be $250 but I do recall I have seen this case at microcenter/newegg for at least $199.


----------



## csendesmark (Nov 7, 2011)

Soo ugly, who would pay for this?


----------



## erixx (Nov 8, 2011)

Well it is BMW Designed so guess what ! (I wonder what is really behind that...)


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 8, 2011)

Quick update, the new newer models of the level 10 GT are shipping with USB 3.0 headers. Nice improvement Tt.


----------



## cever89 (Nov 16, 2011)

Great review again, thanks! But i won't pay for this... although the functions are pretty complete, but the design is not my type! Also... the price is super... high!


----------

